# How do you eat a high protein/low cholesterol diet?



## Stewart14 (Nov 6, 2009)

OK, maybe I'm just not getting it, but it seems that pretty much most of the whole food protein sources out there that account for a lot of protein all have a good amount of cholesterol.  now this isn't about whether or not dietary cholesterol has any impact on your blood levels, I just don't think long term it's a good idea to have a lot daily regardless.

Let's assume you want to eat around 40g of protein per meal, for 6 meals a day, for a total of around 240g a day (which is probably low for some people).  If you consume only 100g of that from powder, you have 140 to make up with food.  Beef, chicken, pork, etc, all seem to have high cholesterol for the amounts we are talking about.  Eggs are off the chart.  To get 40g of protein out of meat, you are talking 125-150mg cholesterol, so triple that plus some to get 140g protein, and you're looking at 450-500mg right there.  Plus anything else you eat in your fats or carbs.  to me that seems high and not too healthy to be doing long term.

anyone have any ideas?  I know whey protein isolate has less than 5mg cholesterol per 24g protein or thereabouts.  Maybe it makes sense to have instead of 8oz meat per meal (for example) to only have 4oz of meat and supplement with a scoop of whey per meal?  then you might be looking at 175 or so grams of protein per day from whey protein and maybe only 100 or so from meat, and at those numbers, you are at only 375ish mg of cholesterol from meat instead of almost 500.

of course it probably isn't the most cost effective way to eat, but then again, if it's healthier it's worth it right?  Or do I have no idea what I'm talking about (which is quite possibly true)?


----------



## Ben dur (Nov 6, 2009)

studies have not shown that dietary cholesterol from animal sources negatively effect blood chol

in fact the opposite effect is displayed

further
chol, both HDL and LDL in proper proportions is healthy
and chol is one of the bodies defense mechanisms aswell and is one of the bodies initial responses to injury

having high levels of dietary chol increases the bodies ability to produce hormones, essential for growth healing and normal body functions

there is no real reason to avoid chol...


one study shows that dieters who consumed eggs lost more weight than other dieters consuming the same number of cals through other sources.
and a few eggs will put you well over the DRA


----------



## Built (Nov 6, 2009)

I have no idea why you'd think this would matter or why you'd want it divvied up over six meals, but because you asked:

*MENU*
*330g raw chicken breast (both breast portions from a large chicken, about 12 ounces) (250g cooked)*

70g protein
8.5g fat
211mg cholesterol

*2 - 2/3 cups raw egg white (the whites of 19 large eggs)*

70g protein
1g fat
0mg cholesterol

*4 scoops of whey powder *

100g protein
0g fat
20mg cholesterol

Total cholesterol for the day: 231mg

211mg from the chicken
0 mg from the eggwhites
20mg from the whey

http://www.nal.usda.gov/fnic/foodcomp/search/

*INSTRUCTIONS*
Eat 1.5 ounces poached chicken breast with 3.25 scrambled egg whites and a small protein shake made with 2/3 of a scoop of protein powder (17g protein) at each of your six daily portions of misery.


----------



## Ben dur (Nov 6, 2009)

idk but id say i probably consume something like 2 grams of cholesterol a day between eggs beef chicken whey and butter

im about 9% bf
my BP currently in a relationship is typically 105/65
my resting heart rate is around 45 bpm

i can run 3 miles in 20 minutes and perform 100 burpees in under 9minutes

id say my circulatory system is in good to athletic condition

and ive been consuming HIGH amounts of cholesterol for years



additionally, i am genetically at risk of high BP, cholesterol, and heart disease...

i DO NOT believe their is much effect from dietary cholesterol on blood cholesterol levels


----------



## hardBODmiranda (Nov 7, 2009)

Thanks! Very informative indeed.



---------------------------------
" Dream! Believe! Get Results! - http://bit.ly/48bj8y"


----------

